

Incredible Working Factory Made With Lego Robots - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2011/04/20/wow-model-factory-made-with-lego-robots-moves-48-items-per-minute-video/

======
agscala
I was expecting this to be building things rather than sorting them, but the
designer deserves props regardless.

Also, seeing the robot from the 2nd angle (the camera in the middle of the
room) really put this contraption in perspective and blew me away. Those
robotic arms are really something else. The amount of amazing things people
create out of lego never ceases to amaze me.

~~~
whakojacko
Yea, the first angle in the video doesn't do it justice. On his blog, he
states the entire thing is around 12 feet long. Incredibly impressive stuff,
especially the programming needed to get the arm pickup to be so accurate. If
you want to see more pictures, descriptions, check out his blog post here:
[http://tinkernology.blogspot.com/2011/04/quad-flexpicker-
nea...](http://tinkernology.blogspot.com/2011/04/quad-flexpicker-nearing-
completion.html)

------
hugh3
I won't start worrying until it can build other Lego factories.

~~~
function_seven
With a bit of Java, he can create a LegoFactoryFactory!

------
sorbus
It seems to be more of a block sorter than a factory; admittedly, that's only
slightly less impressive.

------
brianbreslin
would be incredible if it could assemble other lego kits from pieces in a
bin/conveyor belt.

~~~
wtracy
That actually has been done: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YZeX8ti7Io>

~~~
brianbreslin
amazing.

